# Kobe 911 calls



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Any detailed reports in LA about these two 9-1-1 calls? The media is speculating, but it sounds like they have no idea at this point. Just wondered if theres a buzz in the city about it.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1588741


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

They're trying to get any story they can.:no:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,93591,00.html

This is what happened a medical emergency for a woman most likely his wife. Nothing criminal for all those looking for the ah ha he did it. Happened before in March at the residence. Some illness thats private to Mrs. Bryant looks like. People need to make a big deal of everything.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> They're trying to get any story they can.:no:


I'm actually surprised. I think its been pretty quiet on Kobe's side which bodes well for him. If the accusation attributed to the Drudge report on another thread is true, they won't need a lot of stories. That could be very damaging.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,93591,00.html
> 
> This is what happened a medical emergency for a woman most likely his wife. Nothing criminal for all those looking for the ah ha he did it. Happened before in March at the residence. Some illness thats private to Mrs. Bryant looks like. People need to make a big deal of everything.


Well, I certainly wasn't making a big deal of it. Just curious what its about. And while Laker fans may not like it, what happens or has happened to Kobe is just as relevant as the thousands of stories we've had to listen to out of Eagle concerning the alleged victim. 

However, reading that stuff attributed to Drudge would be a very big deal if in fact it has any truth to it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I meant the media is trying to make a story for everything.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly wasn't making a big deal of it. Just curious what its about. And while Laker fans may not like it, what happens or has happened to Kobe is just as relevant as the thousands of stories we've had to listen to out of Eagle concerning the alleged victim.
> ...


Wasn't referring to you per se just mentioning the media seems intent on pumping any story about Kobe. My radar is really down about kobe until I hear some real evidence. 

Like next week they're gonna make a big deal about the hearing but all it'll amount to for Kobe is a couple Yes your Honors. 

It'll be splashed over every news outlet in this country. 

Kobe Bryant if in fact this goes to trial will become the new OJ as far as conversation and publiciity. He will become totally Infamous. 

He's gonna become one of America's most recognizable people.He was well known before but I'd bet there were people in trailor Parks and people on farms and the such who really didn't know who whe was but he'll be 1st name basis after this trial for everyone. 

Remember this, We'lll be the ones who remember that he was a great basketball player. We'll remember things about him before the sensationalism occurs as a player.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> They're trying to get any story they can.:no:


Oh, blah, blah, blah. This type of thing is FINE as long as you're slinging the victim's name through the mud. Any old story will do and any old story is true. Well, this thing works both ways.

Hell yeah, it should be made public because there could be more to it than what meets the eye. I have told you repeatedly that Kobe is NOT who you think he is but I'm a "hater". Hater of WHAT you never explained. This could just as easily be a drug problem, or something like that. Maybe he is a freak and also assaulted his wife, who knows. But, I'm not worried now because trust me --- reporters will be all over this AND everything about Kobe will start to surface. THIS is just the beginning.

Prepare yourselves ... the things that law enforcement in LA have kept "private", and that the League have mandated NBA ballers not to talk about, e.g., this ... will start seeping out.

I'd hate to see this young girl with a serious medical problem, and I doubt that is what is happening with this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, blah, blah, blah. This type of thing is FINE as long as you're slinging the victim's name through the mud. Any old story will do and any old story is true. Well, this thing works both ways.
> ...



Is there something wrong with you the police went to the house and the medics helped her. The Police were there and didn't take a report because it was nothing criminal. 

Are you simple minded enough to think that the police would cover up Kobe beating his wife or raping her. Come on man how ridiculous is that. 

Then you say you hope that she doesn't have a medical problem just in case you're wrong. Get over yourself and those conspiracy theories. 

If you know something about kobe spill it or kill it. You keep hinting around that NBA players are keeping Kobe's deep dark secret. Why hasn't these secrets leaked out up till now. 

Funny how reports of this incident has been made public. The police and Medics both reponded to this report they haven't be made to keep quiet like the stuff with this woman. Or do you want to know what medical problem Kobe's wife had. Violate her medical confidentiality so you can be satisfied. 

Kobe wasn't even in town when the March 5th incident occured. I guess Kobe called in and smacked his wofe over the phone. 

It'll be the 1st time LA police covered up something about a black man as much butt they're kicking out there. 

This is Kobe Bryant we're talking about here according to you any other time he's not the league's best player not even a top 5 player so now they want to keep his stuff quiet. 

If Kobe goes to jail the NBA is gonna keep going It's only one player he's not MJ as you always argue that he's not so whats the big deal with covering him up.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> If you know something about kobe spill it or kill it. You keep hinting around that NBA players are keeping Kobe's deep dark secret. Why hasn't these secrets leaked out up till now.


He's beating around the bush because he doesn't know anything. In reality he's about as clueless as the rest of us. He'll say "I told you so" to every little thing that comes out about Kobe and if nothing comes out he'll keep hinting at things. That way he's never completely wrong.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, blah, blah, blah. This type of thing is FINE as long as you're slinging the victim's name through the mud. Any old story will do and any old story is true. Well, this thing works both ways.
> ...


:laugh: I was talking about on both sides. WTF? are you mad at me for LOL. I never called anybody a hater because I don't like the Lakers or Kobe. Dog I don't know you, so you aint told me nothing. I really don't care about it, I was just stating that they are trying to make a story out of anything.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, how many families do you know that have called 911 once in the last six months, much less twice?

Weird.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Just out of curiosity, how many families do you know that have called 911 once in the last six months, much less twice?
> 
> Weird.


What does this mean? Do you mean regular ffamilies that live around me or pro athletes that don't want to go to the hospital and be bothered.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Wasn't referring to you per se just mentioning the media seems intent on pumping any story about Kobe. My radar is really down about kobe until I hear some real evidence.
> ...


Jazzy, I like you have been taking a low profile and haven't been watching the news as much, because the press is like hungry vultures looking for anything they can get their hands on, on either side of the story. Case in point, that ESPN story this week about what the prosecution might do, oh well call the coast guard because we still have nothing. So until there is a trial I have no reason to listen to all this media circus for nothing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> What does this mean? Do you mean regular ffamilies that live around me or pro athletes that don't want to go to the hospital and be bothered.


If this doesn't bring a never before thought of meaning to the phrase "911's a joke", I don't know what does.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

aaaahhhh, 911 is a joke. flava flav. Public enemy. Classic song.

"now I dialed 911 a long time ago....."


----------

